# Winter Prep - Wolf Chemicals Nano Products Review



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

The winter has finally arrived 

Last month I received two samples, a glass and paint sealant, from Jesse and his startup company, Wolf Chemicals (thanks Jesse for the privilege to give your products a go!). I decided to try these products out on my Le Mans Blue M5 and see how they fare.

I require good protection for the winter, since my M5 is a daily driver, it tends to suffer a lot of with all the grime and salt from the winter roads here in NL. Durability and ease to clean up the car are for me strong concerns.

Initially the car was washed, cleansed with Iron Cut (what a fantastic product this one is as well!!!), clayed, washed again and polished to bring up a defect free flat surface.

Here are two more artistic interpretations of the finish (no photoshop, direct from camera) 



















*Nano Glass Sealant vs Carlack*

First test to tackle was to have a go with the glass sealant. All glass was clayed and then "polished" with AutoGlym Glass Polish, so there would be an even start for both products.

Both products had 2 layers applied.










I found the Nano Glass Sealant to be a bit finicky to work with, requiring a bit more attention with the product quantity and the buffing effort. Carlack was a bit more user friendly on this regard.

Here is a standing test with the pressure washer, 2 weeks/1300km after initial application, with Nano Sealant on the driver side and Carlack on Passenger side:






My impressions are:

1. Carlack sheeted much faster and requiring lower speeds for the initial 3 weeks.

2. Past these 3 weeks, Carlack still sheets faster, but the difference is much lower now between both products.

3. This test just left me eager to try something from Nanolex or GTechniq... Dunno why, but I think there is more to be gained. Maybe my expectations are too high, but I would love to have a product that can efficiently sheet at speeds starting 70kmh and retain those properties for at least 2 months.

*Wolf Chemicals Nano Paint Sealant*

This product for me was a revelation... just wow 

The application was done using the make up cotton disc as recommended. 2 layers were applied 2 hours apart.



















The first layer left a lot of stripes all across the paint, as explained by Jesse. The second layer was a breeze to apply.










After the two layers were applied and buffed, I decided to test some beading properties and oh my...



















The 2 weeks and 1300km have passed since initial application and the car was washed.

Mind you, the bonnet and other panels also had 2 layers of Colli 915 applied at the same time as I tested the Nano Sealant.

Nano Sealant was applied on the trunk and on the roof.

This is 2 layers of Colli 915 on the bonnet.










This is 2 layers of Wolf Chemicals Nano Sealant on the trunk.










As for the Sheeting Tests...

This is Colli 915 on the bonnet.






This is Nano Sealant on the roof 






This is Colli 915 sheeting with a constant flow of water.






This is the Nano Sealant sheeting with a constant flow of water.











  

Now for some close upbeading comparison pictures.

This is Colli 915.










This is WC Nano Sealant










Love the closed angle of attack of the droplet, fantastic beading!





































*In conclusion:*

Wolf Chemicals is SERIOUSLY getting some good products out in their first attempt. I am absolutely in love with the Nano Paint Sealant, fantastic sheeting and fantastic beading. Now, a month has passed and some more km are on top of the car and it keeps on beading, even through the dirt.

The Glass Sealant, im my humble opinion, is a good product, mind you, but it did not blew me away as the Nano Paint Sealant did. I will continue on using Carlack for my glass until I give Gtecniq a go.

Jesse, one bottle of Nano Paint Sealant for me please! You have a winner here, very impressed


----------



## HC1001 (May 27, 2007)

Great review Tiauguinho, I have tested a few of wolf products and have been impressed with everyone of them............:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review Tiago! I'll have to get you another sample of the glass sealant in with your first order, because that's about what the sealant looks like on my truck windshield... after 6+ months .


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

This is interesting. I have never seen a sealant with this extreme beading and sheeting. I have bought several "nano" sealant's, but I really have to try this one  What is the durability suppose to be like?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> This is interesting. I have never seen a sealant with this extreme beading and sheeting. I have bought several "nano" sealant's, but I really have to try this one  What is the durability suppose to be like?


We don't like to set dates with our sealants, because we know that durability is such a subjective thing, but you can expect anywhere from 6 moths to more than a year from it. If you'd like to try it, just visit Waxamomo! :thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Nice review mate! Thanks!


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

What's the curing time? Will I have to keep the car dry and clean for a period after applying? Also, can it be applied in cold weather?


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

this looks very good! Sick beading for a sealer!
Could also be interested in trying this


----------



## csf (May 1, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> What's the curing time? Will I have to keep the car dry and clean for a period after applying? Also, can it be applied in cold weather?


10-15 minutes at 15 degree, so simply go around the car and then buff it. I have no problem to applied it at 8 degrees:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

the paint sealant is an amazing product, maybe my favourite LSP


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Sounds good. I'm always looking for the ultimate sealant. The biggest problem I have with most durable sealant is the curing time. Most of them have to stay in the garage (or dry and clean) for 12-24 hours after buffing off to get proper durability. Lately there have been some improvement though.


----------



## Overlord (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow the paint sealer looks impressive.
I use Coli 915 on my MX-5 and is gives a nice beading even after 2 months, but not the result that Tiaugho had with the nano stuff.

Maybe I should visit him again to see it in action ;-)


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Great review! The wolf nano sealant is one sick puppy when we are talking beading, thats for sure!

I had some problem with smearing and "ghosting", I saw where the microfiber towels have been used, but this was on a test batch and I now know that they have fixed the problems with the solvents.

Will try to add the sealant over the nano sealing polish, I think it will be a great combo.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Wow that paint sealent looks amazing. Might have to get some . Can you put a wax over top?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Wow that paint sealent looks amazing. Might have to get some . Can you put a wax over top?


Yes, but then you will lose the extreme water beading.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

does wolf chem sell products in aust?


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

Porta said:


> Yes, but then you will lose the extreme water beading.


A fresh wax also beads amazing, but when the wax gets worn i wont bead as good. but with a sealer under the worn wax would result in awsome sealer beading. Maybe you get the best from both wax and sealer?


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i dont understand why you would use a wax on this sealant? give up on wax already :lol:

the wax would only ruin the sealant beading and sheeting, would be ok at first but then the wax will be all patchy on the sealant meaning rubbish beads and worse protection


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Sti_Brumby said:


> does wolf chem sell products in aust?


only slovenia and UK i think? ask jesse


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

big ben said:


> i dont understand why you would use a wax on this sealant? give up on wax already :lol:
> 
> the wax would only ruin the sealant beading and sheeting, would be ok at first but then the wax will be all patchy on the sealant meaning rubbish beads and worse protection


I second.


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

the question was if you could put wax over, and the answer to that is yes! 
No need to start a discussion of whats best


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm going to have to buy that sealant


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

RussZS said:


> I'm going to have to buy that sealant


i love it... takes some beating this stuff


----------



## organgrinder (Jan 20, 2008)

The beading of the paint sealant looks fantastic and is seriously tempting.

I have tried just about every glass sealant and keep coming back to CarLack - I think it gives the best water movement over the greatest speed range. Admitedely it isn't any better than say G1 over 50mph but it is much better below that speed. I think frequent reapplication just has to be put up with.

Tiauguinho, your pressure washer looks as though you are using the nozzle with the ball bearing in it, which is the one I use for removing paint, cleaning slabs etc. I think I would be using the normal nozzle.

Glad to see you are still trying to find that perfect product Russ!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> What's the curing time? Will I have to keep the car dry and clean for a period after applying? Also, can it be applied in cold weather?


So as Carshine said, it should only take about 15 minutes to cure, but in colder weather it may take a bit longer. I wouldn't _suggest_ applying it in the cold, but it can be done.



mighty82 said:


> Sounds good. I'm always looking for the ultimate sealant. The biggest problem I have with most durable sealant is the curing time. Most of them have to stay in the garage (or dry and clean) for 12-24 hours after buffing off to get proper durability. Lately there have been some improvement though.


Like most nano sealants our will also take about 24 hours to completely set. It's partly due to the the solvents, etc. fully drying, but also in this time the nano particles are settling into their "new homes", the pores in your paint. I would say that it's about 50/50 physical and chemical curing that needs time to be completed.



Porta said:


> Great review! The wolf nano sealant is one sick puppy when we are talking beading, thats for sure!
> 
> I had some problem with smearing and "ghosting", I saw where the microfiber towels have been used, but this was on a test batch and I now know that they have fixed the problems with the solvents.
> 
> Will try to add the sealant over the nano sealing polish, I think it will be a great combo.


Thanks Marcus! Yes, the nano polish followed by the paint sealant is definitely the bomb . Talk soon!



Sti_Brumby said:


> Wow that paint sealent looks amazing. Might have to get some . Can you put a wax over top?


Thanks! As already stated, you shouldn't put wax on top of our nano sealant (or on any for that matter) because you're going to be filling in those little "spikes" that make the lotus effect possible.












Sti_Brumby said:


> does wolf chem sell products in aust?


Currently we're looking for a distributor down unda so if you know of anyone interested don't hold back !



hc_tk said:


> A fresh wax also beads amazing, but when the wax gets worn i wont bead as good. but with a sealer under the worn wax would result in awsome sealer beading. Maybe you get the best from both wax and sealer?


With a normal sealant this may be the case, but with nano sealants it's different. See above post .



RussZS said:


> I'm going to have to buy that sealant


It's there for you to buy...  Thanks Russ!



big ben said:


> i love it... takes some beating this stuff


Thanks Ben! Yes it will take a beating !


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Is this sealent a one every few months type or can it be layerd and topped up?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

moonstone mo said:


> Is this sealent a one every few months type or can it be layerd and topped up?


You should get anywhere from 6 moths to more than a year durability out of it, but if you're like me you won't wait that long to reapply anyway . More layers = more protection and shine


----------



## moonstone mo (Mar 7, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals;2503450 said:


> You should get anywhere from 6 moths to more than a year durability out of it, but if you're like me you won't wait that long to reapply anyway . More layers = more protection and shine


Thats what i like to hear!!

currently using the werkstat system and cant help but top up.
gona invest in some for me brothers e46.:thumb:


----------



## paddyirishman (Sep 21, 2009)

Does the nano sealing polish give similar results / protection?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

paddyirishman said:


> Does the nano sealing polish give similar results / protection?


The nano polish on its own will give you similar protection, but won't be as durable as the sealant itself. You should get about 6+ months from it. Also, the beading is a bit different than the nano sealant... it's more of a sheeting, but a wicked sheeting indeed :thumb:. The polish was designed to clean the surface and give some correction and to be the foundation layer of the nano sealant. By using the nano polish, you're placing the nano particles into the paint more effectively by friction. When followed by the nano sealant, you'll get the most out of the products and when used together it's even more durable!


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Like most nano sealants our will also take about 24 hours to completely set. It's partly due to the the solvents, etc. fully drying, but also in this time the nano particles are settling into their "new homes", the pores in your paint. I would say that it's about 50/50 physical and chemical curing that needs time to be completed.


So the car shouldn't be driven in the rain or washed during the first 24 hours then?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

mighty82 said:


> So the car shouldn't be driven in the rain or washed during the first 24 hours then?


Roger that :thumb: IME all nano sealants need that 24 hour window to cure and bond.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Can you post atm to here?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Can you post atm to here?


PM sent!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Jesse I think I will have to get your products in 2011 because they seem to be mightily impressive:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ross said:


> Jesse I think I will have to get your products in 2011 because they seem to be mightily impressive:thumb:


Thanks for the support, Ross! BTW, I think you'll definitely like the final version of the shampoos... We have good poo !


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> The polish was designed to clean the surface and give some correction and to be the foundation layer of the nano sealant. By using the nano polish, you're placing the nano particles into the paint more effectively by friction. When followed by the nano sealant, you'll get the most out of the products and when used together it's even more durable!


i need some of this sealing polish in my life then! cant wait to get an order in Jesse, its not fair :lol:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

Ross said:


> Jesse I think I will have to get your products in 2011 because they seem to be mightily impressive:thumb:


the nano sealant is awesome Ross! the wax and sealing polish are looking a good buy to, more money :lol: 
i want to try them all next year though


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Thanks for the support, Ross! BTW, I think you'll definitely like the final version of the shampoos... We have good poo !


Is it similar to the sample you sent me?if it is then it will be a great shampoo.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

The sealant keeps on kicking ass, unbelievable 

We have been having some snow this week and freezing temperatures, leaving my car was full of grime and salt. 

I took it through the local Jetwash place to remove the grime/salt and even then, after the strong TFRs they probably use there, the surface was beading like a champ!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Ross said:


> Is it similar to the sample you sent me?if it is then it will be a great shampoo.


Yep it's similar, but we've managed to make it a little slicker since then .



Tiauguinho said:


> The sealant keeps on kicking ass, unbelievable
> 
> We have been having some snow this week and freezing temperatures, leaving my car was full of grime and salt.
> 
> I took it through the local Jetwash place to remove the grime/salt and even then, after the strong TFRs they probably use there, the surface was beading like a champ!


That's fantastic news, Tiago! Thanks for the update and let us know if you have any future updates!


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

How hard is it to apply?


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Sti_Brumby said:


> How hard is it to apply?


It couldn't be easier, very easy to both apply and remove, same as everything though, apply as little as possible :thumb:


----------



## maikolo (Oct 27, 2009)

Looks and sounds the goods, will you send to Australia:wave:


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Hi :wave:, I am really interested in buying this Wolf paint sealant, the beading look awesome :doublesho

I'm sure i've read that it needs to be or preferably be applied when the temp is around 15c , well there is no chance of that at the moment , it went up to a balmy 5c today, would it be ok to apply it in temps like that , or would that affect the durability or cause problems in applying / curing and buffing off ?

Thanks


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Yep it's similar, but we've managed to make it a little slicker since then .
> 
> That's fantastic news, Tiago! Thanks for the update and let us know if you have any future updates!


Sounds good Jesse:thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

cymro said:


> Hi :wave:, I am really interested in buying this Wolf paint sealant, the beading look awesome :doublesho
> 
> I'm sure i've read that it needs to be or preferably be applied when the temp is around 15c , well there is no chance of that at the moment , it went up to a balmy 5c today, would it be ok to apply it in temps like that , or would that affect the durability or cause problems in applying / curing and buffing off ?
> 
> Thanks


Hi there!

Ideally you should apply it in a warm environment, but if you can't I don't think it will affect the durability of it, but application and curing times will probably be affected... but that holds true with just about any LSP! You just have to monitor it during the process :thumb:!


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> Hi there!
> 
> Ideally you should apply it in a warm environment, but if you can't I don't think it will affect the durability of it, but application and curing times will probably be affected... but that holds true with just about any LSP! You just have to monitor it during the process :thumb:!


Hi, thanks for reply, :thumb: , I take it then that I need to leave it to cure slightly longer than the usual 10-15 mins , should I do the usual swipe test or is there something else I should do to make sure it has cured enough?

Thanks again


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

cymro said:


> Hi, thanks for reply, :thumb: , I take it then that I need to leave it to cure slightly longer than the usual 10-15 mins , should I do the usual swipe test or is there something else I should do to make sure it has cured enough?
> 
> Thanks again


Cheers . Yes a swipe test should suffice! Give it a minimum 15 minutes before you try it. I suspect you're going to encounter a bit of "ghosting" if you apply it in the cold, but a damp rag should clear it up!


----------



## Ingo (Oct 13, 2010)

Possibly making an order with Chris @ Waxamomo next month, going to buy some of this sealant and polish aswell 

looks really good!


----------



## cymro (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, made my mind up , I'm going to order some Wolf sealant this week :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

cymro said:


> Thanks, made my mind up , I'm going to order some Wolf sealant this week :thumb:


Thanks for the support, mate!


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

Wolf's Chemicals said:


> If you'd like to try it, just visit Waxamomo! :thumb:


My problem is that waxamomo won't ship to Norway. And when I tried to send you an email to order directly I just got a "failed delivery" email back. How can I buy your products?


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

just send him a PM. I just did and I got a nano sealer on its way!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

*2 Month Old Update*
Car keeps on being daily driven 60 miles a day, with all the salt, grime, ice and snow. Whatever falls on top of it. I will let the video do the rest of the talking on the durability of the Nano Sealant...


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Amazing stuff!


----------



## hc_tk (Aug 27, 2010)

my bottle arrived last week. cant wait for my new car arrive so i can test this stuff!


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

Great review, think I need to add some Wolf Chemicals to my collection. Their wheel cleaner looks great too!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiauguinho said:


> *2 Month Old Update*
> Car keeps on being daily driven 60 miles a day, with all the salt, grime, ice and snow. Whatever falls on top of it. I will let the video do the rest of the talking on the durability of the Nano Sealant...
> 
> YouTube - 2 Month Old Update on Nano Sealant


That's awesome buddy, thanks for the update! Can you send me that video via email?? TIA!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

*3 Month Update*
Sealant still keeps on going, I would say at a strength of 60%.

During these 3 months the car was washed as regularly as the weather allows it. Twice taken to the local jet wash when the temperatures were negative to remove the salt from the car (so it was washed with those nasty TFRs).

I am still impressed with this product, thats for sure!


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

That's tops, thanks for the update


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Finally received my normal bottle 










Original layers are still going, will try to update thread with pictures when I wash the car again.


----------



## TRD (Jul 15, 2010)

I love this review.
Might give it a try but to be honest, not sure about nano abilities to stand 
extreme hot weather as in my country. It can easily reach 55 Celsius degree in the summer!


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Well I'm testing here in Australia conditions . Can't get more extreme lol


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

my favourite sealant easily, when the nano shampoo comes out it will be even better!


----------



## wanna veccy (May 7, 2009)

Tiauguinho said:


> Finally received my normal bottle
> 
> Original layers are still going, will try to update thread with pictures when I wash the car again.


if you could that would be great,i really like the look of this sealent but need to justify too mrs that it will last.
also how easy does dirt and crap come off with the sealent?


----------



## mislavto (Jul 3, 2010)

that's sick beading


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

wanna veccy said:


> if you could that would be great,i really like the look of this sealent but need to justify too mrs that it will last.
> also how easy does dirt and crap come off with the sealent?


check my review for pictures of the beading after 3 months

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=193740

it is amazing for keeping the car clean, such a good product


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

mislavto said:


> that's sick beading


i cant think of a product that beads better


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Dirt and bugs wipe off with ease


----------



## tfonseca (Jul 31, 2008)

I really need to try some!

How it compares to Zaino?


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

tfonseca said:


> I really need to try some!
> 
> How it compares to Zaino?


Believe it or not, never tried Zaino, so cannot provide you that comparison.

De qualquer maneira, recomendo-te mesmo que experimentes os produtos, o Nano Sealant é uma grande surpresa!


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

*5 Month Update *

It keeps on going! The beading is not as round as it was on the first month, but it still sheets and beads perfectly for a 5 month layer, that has seen nasty winter weather.




























The movie shows perfectly that it keeps on sheeting with style! (its 720p, so you can up the quality and see if fullscreen for full effect)






This coming weeks will be dedicated to prepare the car again for the Sunny weather and apply a couple of layers of Nano Sealant all around


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update Tiago! That's awesome!


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Hey Tiauguinho, what shampoo you using?

clint.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Hey Tiauguinho, what shampoo you using?
> 
> clint.


Until now I have been using Dodo Juice Born to be Mild, 2 caps per 10liters of warm water. The car was also washed 3 times on the local jet wash, when it was -8C and I needed to remove the salt and grime from it, so it didnt see there the most gentle of shampoos for sure...

I now have the new Wolf Chemical's Shampoo, which is what I will be using when I have the M5 with new layers of Sealant on it!


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Didn't know the new nano shampoo is out?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Didn't know the new nano shampoo is out?


Clint, I slipped a little sample of the new nano shampoo in with Tiago's last order . The actual release date should be in about a week or so!


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

This looks like a very good product :thumb:

How does it stand up to bad-a$$ UV? I've found here in NZ that products don't last as long as they did in the UK, for example I'm lucky if I can get 4 months out of Zaino yet back home it used to last for loads longer. 

For this very reason I've avoided carnauba waxes as they'd last about a week.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Alex I'm testing atm in au, Queensland. Still beading madly. And easy to clean 2 months on.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alex L said:


> This looks like a very good product :thumb:
> 
> How does it stand up to bad-a$$ UV? I've found here in NZ that products don't last as long as they did in the UK, for example I'm lucky if I can get 4 months out of Zaino yet back home it used to last for loads longer.
> 
> For this very reason I've avoided carnauba waxes as they'd last about a week.


Hi Alex!

I'm sure Zaino is great stuff, though I've never tried it, but you can't compare it to nano sealants. Nano sealants are much more durable than any wax or sealant and they are in a completely different category. In short, waxes and sealants reside _on_ the paint and nano sealants "lodge" themselves _into_ the paint making them much stronger. Soon I will do a full write-up on this subject, but until then rest assured that with the NZ heat nano is your best option.

- Jesse


----------



## Razzzle (Jul 3, 2010)

Any shelf life on a bottle of the sealant Jesse?

Daz.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Razzzle said:


> Any shelf life on a bottle of the sealant Jesse?
> 
> Daz.


Anywhere from 1-2 years... This is another very subjective matter, as temperatures and other conditions will play a part in this.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Jesse :thumb:

As I said very interesting indeed, since moving here I've kind of lost touch with the detailing world so have missed out on the Nano sealants as nothing is really available here, so involves extra costs for shipping.

Do these types of sealant need maintainance/topping up with a dedicated QD or is it just a case of 'wash and go'?


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Alex I'm testing atm in au, Queensland. Still beading madly. And easy to clean 2 months on.


:thumb:

How does it fair with the baked on water spots? As thats one of my biggest problems atm, due to the time of year we get the brief showers then the intense sun comes out and just F***s up everything regardless of whats on it


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Alex L said:


> :thumb:
> 
> How does it fair with the baked on water spots? As thats one of my biggest problems atm, due to the time of year we get the brief showers then the intense sun comes out and just F***s up everything regardless of whats on it


Queensland hasnt seen the sun for alot of months now. Pretty strange tho when it's called the sunny state lol. I havn't occurred any water marks from any rain/sun. It really is in a different league.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Queensland hasnt seen the sun for alot of months now. Pretty strange tho when it's called the sunny state lol. I havn't occurred any water marks from any rain/sun. It really is in a different league.


Haha, opposite to us then. I'm holding out for some cold, wet weather as the sun here is starting to get to me.

I'll have to get some once the shampoo etc is out.

Whats the Nano-trim stuff like?


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

I've yet to try it, but theres been good results with it.

clint.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Alex L said:


> Do these types of sealant need maintainance/topping up with a dedicated QD or is it just a case of 'wash and go'?


Alex at least on my experience until now, you really don't need to do anything more after applying the original layers. My 5 months update layer never had any QD on it 

Jesse did send me a sample of his new shampoo, which will help the nano sealant a bit as time goes by, adding some strength. Curious to see what it adds after I got my car fully protected with the nano sealant.


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Tiauguinho said:


> Alex at least on my experience until now, you really don't need to do anything more after applying the original layers. My 5 months update layer never had any QD on it
> 
> Jesse did send me a sample of his new shampoo, which will help the nano sealant a bit as time goes by, adding some strength. Curious to see what it adds after I got my car fully protected with the nano sealant.


Looking forward to your review on the shampoo


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

I've been considering a Nano Sealant for protection on our Passat for next winter as its always outside day and night. Wolf's Body Wrap does look a very tempting possibility. Hard to choose between all of the new high tech sealants in some ways, but Wolf products look very competitive as they seem reasonably priced and have had nothing but high praise on here. :thumb:


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Alex L said:


> :thumb:
> 
> How does it fair with the baked on water spots? As thats one of my biggest problems atm, due to the time of year we get the brief showers then the intense sun comes out and just F***s up everything regardless of whats on it


It should greatly reduce the water spotting on the car! If they do get on the car, they should be much easier to remove.


----------



## Tiauguinho (May 1, 2007)

Sti_Brumby said:


> Looking forward to your review on the shampoo


Used it today! Initial impressions:

1. Very very very slippery! This is what amazed me the most, its more slippery and lubricated than Dodo Born to be Mild (my favourite shampoo until now... but not for long)
2. Foam is good
3. Cleaning power is good

Used 2 caps for 10l of water. Will up the dose to 3 caps and see what happens


----------



## Sti_Brumby (Aug 19, 2010)

Awesome =D, can't wait to try ><


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Tiauguinho said:


> Used it today! Initial impressions:
> 
> 1. Very very very slippery! This is what amazed me the most, its more slippery and lubricated than Dodo Born to be Mild (my favourite shampoo until now... but not for long)
> 2. Foam is good
> ...


Glad you like it buddy! :wave:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

This stuff is going on my new car for sure


----------



## Kris1986 (May 19, 2008)

Impressive!


----------

